# Vets List April



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Updated recommended Vets List for the Pet Passport scheme.

Any recommendations of recently visited Vets anywhere in Europe are welcomed.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Also here - http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Keith for all your efforts they are really useful
Kev


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Keith, good of you to collate all this info.


----------

